# hardwood floors....again!



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

http://www.nofma.org/Portals/0/Publications/NOFMA_TIP_Adhesive_Web.pdf

You can glue down 3/4" hardwood onto a slab if it is done correctly. I'm going to be having something like this done in a couple weeks. They also tend to use "shorts" or groups of boards which are 12" or under.


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

Solid strand woven bamboo is another good option over a slab,glued down with bostik best or mvp.You can get some longer lengths,its tough,can be pretty affordable too.


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

Make sure to take a moisture test of slab before any install.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

thanks GullLkRltr! Ill try it. sounds like good plug finish too 

Ive delievered a load of cork flooring and wow that stuff is sharp looking anyone know of anyone thats tried it? the stuff Lumber liquidators carries has a real nice warrantee and sharp looking.


----------

